# Lucie - Besser kann man Dessous nicht präsentieren - 15x



## Hotcharlie (3 Okt. 2006)

Also. Vor kurzem kam da wieder mal ne Vertreterin bei mir vorbei. Sie wollte Dessous verkaufen. Da ich sie ziemlich sexy fand, habe ich ihr gesagt, sie sollte mir ihre Produkte einfach mal vorstellen, um meiner Freundin mal ne Überraschung machen zu können. Sie präsentierte mir ihre Produkte sehr vorbildlich. Nach der Vorstellung hab ich mich als armer, veruntreuter Freund offenbart. "Zum Glück". Das war vielleicht ein anstrengender Abend.


----------



## Mojo7650 (3 Okt. 2006)

Danke for these images


----------



## Muli (3 Okt. 2006)

Nette Dessousfotos und nette Geschichte 
Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!


----------



## hajo (3 Okt. 2006)

das sind nicht nur schöne dessous!!!! vielen dank


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2011)

deine Kombination aus Bild und Text gefällt mir


----------



## Alibaba13 (24 Nov. 2011)

Lecker Lecker Lecker!!!


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2011)

vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Nov. 2011)

Ein schönen Körper hat Lucie.


----------



## MAN-majo (4 Jan. 2012)

*nice pics*


----------



## hasil (27 Mai 2015)

Naja! Naja!


----------



## DRAGO (27 Mai 2015)

*Gratulation für deine ausschweifenden Fantasien !*


----------

